# this just in from DIK.



## carl2591 (Oct 21, 2011)

The 2012 maintenance fee is as follows:
1 Bedroom R2177 (+ - $290 )
2 Bedroom R3059 (+ - $407 )
3 Bedroom R3892 (+ - $518 )
4 Bedroom R4970 (+ - $662 )


Please note for RCI red weeks payment should be done one year in advance .


The 2012 Reservations opened in March 2012 ,if you wish to pay and bank your 2012 weeks, please contact our financial department. fin@dikhololo.co.za 


We would like to thank all shareholders who have  already paid for 2012 maintenance fees .


Kind Regards
Chris
Financial Department
Dikhololo
fin@dikhololo.co.za


----------



## Gophesjo (Oct 21, 2011)

*amazing exchange rates again*

maybe see a return to SA ts's?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

Carl - that is exciting! Thanks for posting -

elaine


----------

